# Got a new job!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well, after being out of work for over 3 months, I finally got a job offer. 

Will be the new full time draftsman at : : Facade Concepts, Inc. | | facadeconcepts.com : :

I appreciate all of the prayers. 

This will include a pay raise over my last job, and Include %100 paid health insurance. So, it's like getting two raises! Lol. Only downside is I will have a one hour commute each way. So, my old 4x4 truck is sold, got an offer on it today too. And hopefully the 2wd Tahoe I've been eying is still for sale.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats brother. I'm really happy that things came around for you. And for the prayers..don't mention it, everyone gets one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds great. Congrats!


----------



## Hulksmash (Jun 8, 2013)

Awesome to hear! Bet that is a lot of weight lifted off of you.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

congrats 1 hr is not that long i would think the 100% ins will make up for that


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ definitely.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Good luck with the new position


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Tht is super good news to hear Jon....hope u enjoy ur new job bud


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks. It looks like it will be interesting. The owner has an impressive resume which includes design work on the Sears tower, 1 north and several other new buildings in NY, and some well known buildings internationally. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

Mazal Tov!! Thats really good news. And don't feel bad about giving up the old 4x4 for 2wd.I just did the same thing lol. As for your longer comute,,, don't sweat it. I know guys that commute 2-3 hrs every third day. Just take it nice and easy in the slow lane, and let everyone go around you. You will get there just as fast, and alot less stressful of a drive. Enjoy the new job!


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrats on the new job!!!!


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats Jon! Seems like a good gig! The 1 hr. commute is not that bad, that's pretty much what I've got. It can be the most relaxing part of the day... cup of coffee, some good tunes


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats on the new job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks guys


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey congrats! Sounds like it's a good match.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm excited about it. Took my wife's old iPhone 4 & made me an iPod out of it. I put all the songs I had on it (almost 400) and it was like, ok you have 10gb left. Lol so apparently I need to find another couple 1000 songs I like.

So I can jam out on the ride home.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Xm radio for the win.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

Glad to hear.


----------

